# 

## krzysiek17-18

Witam mam pytanie jak znalesc dobra ekipe do budowy domu 
I jak ewentualnie sprawdzic taka ekipe pod katem jakosci prac jakie wykonywali

----------


## Kaizen

Pytaj sąsiadów co się niedawno budowali.

----------


## krzysiek17-18

Wlasnie nie mam takich sasiadow bo kazdy mieszka w starym domu

----------


## JarekKRK45

Napisz na forum w jakiej okolicy szukasz , może ktoś poleci jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę .

----------


## Terreda

Nie masz żadnych znajomych którzy pracują w branży?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Najlepiej będzie jak zajrzysz do topiku "Grupy budujące" KLIK. Odnajdź swoje województwo i spytaj o firmę godną polecenia.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Pojeździj po okolicy i pytaj właścicieli nowo wybudowanych domów.

----------


## TeDy1989

Dokładnie, najlepiej poszukaj na forum czy ktoś się nie buduje w Twoim rejonie. Wtedy będziesz miał pewność że trafisz na inwestora który się interesuje swoją budową  :smile:   A jak nie to samochód, rower i wycieczki krajoznawczo - poszukiwawcze  :big grin:

----------

